
Fans of George Eliot are celebrating her bicentenary - magda_wang
https://standpointmag.co.uk/issues/february-2020/internal-adventures/
======
lordleft
I had the pleasure of reading Middlemarch during my last semester at
University. To paraphrase Rebecca Goldstein, reading her work is an enormous
experience that can really enrich your inner and moral life.

Btw, George Eliot was not only an amazing writer, but a serious scholar; she
translated Spinoza into English!

[https://fivebooks.com/best-books/philosophical-novels-
rebecc...](https://fivebooks.com/best-books/philosophical-novels-rebecca-
goldstein/)

